# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Nierówne źrenice

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio trochę przychorowałem z zatokami na tle alergicznym. I przez tydzień zażywałem tabletki cirrus z pseudoefedryną. Przez którą jak sadzę miałem przez ten czas powiększone źrenice. Wczoraj przyjąłem ostatnia tabletkę cirrus. Oraz przyjąłem pierwszą dawkę kropli betadrin przepisanych przez okuliste co spowodowało że miałem źrenice jak przed badaniem dna oka u okulisty. Dziś rano znów zakropiłem betadrin. Ale jako że zakrapiałem sam nie zakropiłem równo i chyba źle bo na ulotce pisało by trzymać zamknięte oczy przez 2 minuty a ja od razu zacząłem mrugać. Po godzinie około 11 zobaczyłem że mam nierówne źrenice. Obydwie reagują na światło lewa jest lekko większa od prawej i utrzymuje się ta nierówność aż do teraz czyli do 14,45. Czy betadrin może być przyczyną ?? Jednocześnie stosuje też starazolin hydrobalance teraz niewiem przyjmować dalej betadrin czy sobie odpuścić. Oraz co znaczą te nierówne źrenice

----------


## Krzysztof

Nierówne źrenice mogą nic nie oznaczać lub być efektem poważnego urazu głowy z wytworzeniem krwiaka w mózgu - ale ta przyczyna w twoim przypadku odpada. U Ciebie Przyczyną może być stosowanie tabletek cirrus (zawierają pseudoefedrynę, która jest pochodną amfetaminy i może rozszerzać źrenice) a także betadrinu, który może zwiększać ciśnienie śródgałkowe. Pozdrawiam

----------

